# Coordinated Assault!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

So, I planned a stop in Memphis on my journey across the country. Perfect place to stop, @Rabidawise lives in town. Meet up again with a member and blow some steam off after 3 days of driving. We go out for BBQ at Central BBQ, and we seing by his local B&M to grab some smokes I don't Normally have access to, and then spotted the Esoterica on the pipe tobacco shelf, so I picked up some Maragate! Then off to the liquor store so I can grab a bottle of Weller's!! Back to Brian's house for a cigar and a drink..... Not so fast.... Seems many Puff brothers were plotting against me.

First off @SilkyJ









Followed up by @Matt_21 with a beauty y'all have seen, and a bag of unobtanium!








Next up, @panza_verde took a shot!








And then, looking like the Hulkster about to rally a comeback, que @kacey, running to the ring with a table to lay me out on for the finishing belly flop!








And of course, @Rabidawise was there trading blows with me from the time I pulled in his driveway, gifting a few sticks and gerous pour of a mighty fine 14 yr old Bourbon!

Gents, you've once again humbled this rowdy relocating *******! Many thanks to all of you!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Enjoy!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice, bunch of great people here, well done guys :vs_cool:


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh man, I love a good conspiracy.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Your welcome my friend


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice job fellas. Your almost to your new home @Dran. Enjoy August in Arkansas......


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done everyone! 
You can run but you can’t hide!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

That is awesome!, bet that made the long drive better


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Enjoy bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad you had time to stop by! We enjoyed the company, hope you enjoy the smokes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Enjoy. I hope it smokes well.
Couldn't very well let you move and not send a house warming present


----------



## greypilgrim76 (Aug 12, 2018)

Awesome! I love this place...


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful team work assault. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Atta boyz all around!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Just because I missed this doesnt mean you're safe! Just remember to keep looking over your shoulder Joe


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Yeah, I here there are monsters in the Ozarks....just run of you hear...."boy, you gotta pretty mouth"..... @Dran

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> Yeah, I here there are monsters in the Ozarks....just run of you hear...."boy, you gotta pretty mouth"..... @Dran
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The Arkansas river is between me and the Ozarks, so hopefully they's skeered of the water and stay over there!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

